# PROFIBUS DP - Simulationssoftware



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Hey Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein PROFIBUS Netz komplett zu emulieren ohne dafür Hardware zu kaufen?
Google liefert ja nach relativ kurzer Suche mehrere Vorschläge für Master-Simulationssoftware, jedoch finde ich das für keinen Slave. Kann jemand weiterhelfen?

Mein Ziel ist es, virtuell einen einfachen zyklischen Datenaustausch zwischen Master und Slave hinzubekommen und die Übertragenen Daten zu speichern bzw. auszulesen.

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ducati (24 August 2015)

Auch wenn schon mehrfach geschrieben, es wird vermutlich am einfachsten und billigsten ne gebrauchte SPS, nen gebrauchten DP-Slave sowie ne Trialversion der engineeringsoftware zu besorgen. Zum mitschneiden hatte ja Christoph schon was geschrieben...


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Als Master hatte ich jetzt den Master Simulator von Anybus im Blick, was haltet ihr denn davon?

http://www.anybus.com/products/products.asp?PID=102&ProductType=Master Simulator

ChristophD hatte als Slave die Siemens CP 5611 angesprochen.
Wie würde der Aufbau denn genau aussehen? Ich installiere die Mastersimulationssoftware auf einem Rechner, stecke die Slavekarte via PCI ein und dann muss nur noch konfiguriert werden?

Danke für jede Hilfe, steh mal wieder komplett im Dunkeln...


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

Hi,

what hab ick?
Die CP5611 sollte zum aufzeichnen dienen, als Slave wäre das gar nicht zu gebrauchen.
Da musst du dann ja komplett eine PC Station konfigurieren und darauf dann ne Benutzerapplikation schreiben, das geht glaube ich nicht mal mit ner 5611 da brauchst du dann nen 5613 oder so, die ist dann programmierbar.
Wie gesagt eine billige PLC und ein dummer DP Slave  (wolltest doch nur DPV0 oder?) tut es da auch.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Sorry, ich hab dich wohl missverstanden.

Also noch mal, ich brauche:

- einen PC mit Windows XP
- einen Master Simulator als Software auf dem PC (hier hab ich an http://www.anybus.com/products/products.asp?PID=102&ProductType=Master Simulator gedacht)
- Eine CP 5613 um den PC mit einer PROFIBUS Schnittstelle auszustatten
- Einen beliebigen PROFIBUS Slave

Da wäre meine Frage, was sich als Slave eignet? Ein einfacher Temperatursensor wäre ja denkbar, allerdings brauche ich da doch mehr als nur einen Sensor, den ich im Internet für 5€ finde oder?

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

also entweder schreibe ich aktuell nur Mist oder du hast nen Defizit bei der Informationsverarbeitung !
Noch mal ganz klar formuliert:
Aufzeichnung: PC mit WindowsXP + Office sowie einer CP5611 und Amprolyzer
Master/Slave: preiswerte CPU 315 DP + DP-Slave (ET200M), kriegt man alles günstig bei ebay 

Mit der Simulationssoftware würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen, lohnt einfach nicht !

naja wenn der Sensor für 5€ ne PROFIBUS Anbindung hat dann tut er es auch.


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Das Problem liegt wohl einfach an meiner absolut mangelhaften Erfahrung mit dem Zeugs...

1. Wofür brauche ich Office?
2. Okay, suche mir die Hardware dann bei Ebay zusammen. Irgendwas worauf ich achten muss? Denke mal nicht, dass fehlende Treiber CDs mal eben irgendwo nachbestellt oder runtergeladen werden können
3. Ne hat er eben nicht, ich finde aber auch keine Sensoren mit PROFIBUS DP Schnittstelle

Liebe Grüße,
Alex


----------



## centipede (24 August 2015)

Office brauchst du nicht aber Excel, weil der Amprolyzer seine Aufzeichnungen als Exceltabelle erstellt.


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Alles klar, danke!
Hab alle Teile bei Ebay gefunden Preis insgesamt für CP5611, CPU315DP und ET200M liegt bei 650€, was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-SIMA...K1561-1AA01-/331633642193?hash=item4d36e7cad1
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...C-Paket-Set-/231660008473?hash=item35f0033419
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...XB0-E-St-13-/252040049442?hash=item3aaec1f322

Wie sieht's dann mit Kabeln, Steckern und anderen Verbindungen aus?

LG
Alex


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

Hi,

1.) wurde ja schon beantwortet, steht auch in der Bechreibung zu dem Tools, das was ich im anderen Thread verlinkt habe
2.) wofür Treiber CD's ? Was du brauchst ist eine CPU , vorzugsweise mit PN damit du dich über Ethernet verbinden kannst, dann den DP Slave und die DP Leitung/Stecker
Die SW zum projektieren solltest du natürlich auch haben, also Step7 wenn wir bei SIEMENS Geräten bleiben
3.) dann ist der Sensor für dich nutzlos

Die Teile klingen doch gar nicht so schlecht, da bei der CPU die I/O Module dabei sind muss du diese nicht extra besorgen, die ET200M ist nur das Interfacemodul, also die Busanschaltung.
Eventuell solltest du noch schauen ob der PC den du verwenden willst auch noch PCI Steckplätze hat und wenn ja welche, sonst kann es sein das Dir die CP5611 A2 nichts nutzt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Was meinst du mit PN?

Also suche ich noch nach einem Profibus Kabel?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Simatic-Net-Profibus-Kabel-20m-/321830501336?hash=item4aee97bbd8

Step7 kaufe ich dann direkt bei Siemens?

Dass der Sensor für mich nutzlos ist, ist klar. Bleibt die Frage, wo ich einen ordentlichen herbekomme.


----------



## centipede (24 August 2015)

Mit PN meint der Christoph Profinet also Ethernet. Irgendwie musst du ja auch online an die CPU kommen.
Da du dir aber auch ne CP56xx anschaffen willst, nicht zwingend nötig.
Beim Kabel nicht die 2x Busstecker vergessen!
Warum suchst du nicht auch nach gebrauchter Software?


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

Hi,

ja das ist eine Profibus Leitung, wobei 20m wirst nicht brauchen und Stecker sind da keine dabei.
Mit PN meine ich das die CPU über ein PROFINET Interface verfügt, da kannst du dann per Ethernet einfach online gehen, und brauchst nicht noch einen Adapter für PROFIBUS zum Online gehen.
Ja Step7 kannst du direkt bei SIEMENS kaufen, dürfte dann wohl preislich über den ganzen anderen Teilen landen  Oder du fragst nach Schüler/Studentenversion an.

Klar kannst du rein theoretisch auch über die CP56xx online gehen aber ich warne dich !
Der Amprolyzer tauscht die Treiber für die CP56xx aus, wenn du also parallel step7 dazu installiert hast kann das gerade bei Newbies nur im Chaos enden.
Und es setzt voraus das du den PC sowohl für Aufzeichnung als auch Projektierung einsetzt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Ist echt ein lang vergessenes Gefühl, sich wie der letzte Trottel vorzukommen, weil man so absolut keinen Plan von der Materie hat.. Ich hoffe, das wird besser, wenn die entsprechenden Geräte dann mal da sind und ich mehr machen kann als nur drüber zu reden.

Hab hier Step7 Professional für 70€ gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...it-Rechnung-/281090227020?hash=item4172487b4c

Nochmal sorry für die Noob Fragen aber was meint ihr jetzt mit online gehen?
Ich stelle mir das grade so vor, dass ich die CP5611 an den PC anschließe bzw. einstecke. Dann mit Profibus Kabel +2x Stecker verbinde ich den PC mit der CPU 315 an die wiederum die ET 200M angeschlossen ist. Dann muss ich noch irgendwie einen Sensor an die ET anschließen und kann dann mit Amprolyzer die "Anlage" in Betrieb nehmen?

EDIT: Das hier wäre dann ein entsprechendes Kabel mit den richtigen Steckern?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-6XV1...l-Lange-13m-/111158306433?hash=item19e18d2681


----------



## volker (24 August 2015)

wenn die cpu ethernet hat verbindest du über diese schnittstelle cpu und pc. die 2te schnittstelle der cpu ist dp. diese verbindest du mit der et200
dann brauchst du keine cp.
die software ist sehr alt. würde ich nicht nehmen. möglicherweise kannst du deine cpu damit nicht projektieren.
aktuell ist 2010 d.h. v5.5


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Jo, die aktuelle Software liegt dann bei 900€ bis 1400€


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

Hi,

ja das Kabel mit den Steckern passt, aber davon brauchste dann 2 Stück eins vom PC zur CPU und eins von CPU zu ET200M.
Naja Sensoren brauchst jetzt nicht extra du kannst da z.B. die I/O Module nehmen die bei der CPU aus deinem Link dabei sind.
Dann kannst an die Daten schicken über Profibus bzw. lesen wenn Du eingänge hast, das sollte prinzipell reichen.
Bei der SW steht aber nicht dabei ob ne Lizenz dabei ist.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Bei der neuen ja schon aber ist 900 Euro da echt ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## volker (24 August 2015)

s7 lite freeware https://support.industry.siemens.co...ep-7-lite-v30-incl.-sp4-zum-download?lc=de-WW

die cpu die du angegeben hast hat kein ethernet.
du könntest eine cp343 dazustecken die dir dann ethernet zur verfügung stellt.
oder du verwendest einen ethenetadapter z.b. diesen http://www.deltalogic.de/automatisierungstechnik/s7-adapter/accon-netlink-pro-compact.html 
oder diesen http://www.deltalogic.de/automatisierungstechnik/s7-adapter/accon-netlink-usb-compact.html


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Alles klar, werde mal schauen ob ich so einen Kauf hier durchgeboxt bekomme..
Alternativ gibt es keine Möglichkeit so ein Netz komplett zu simulieren?


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

Hi,

och möglichkeiten gibt es da schon , es gibt ja von Siemens das SW Paket SIMIT und entsprechende SIMBA Boxen für die Simulation.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wieviel Möglichkeiten es da gibt an die Busdaten ranzukommen und wie das im Endpreis ausschaut 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2015)

AlexSc schrieb:


> Hab hier Step7 Professional für 70€ gefunden:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...it-Rechnung-/281090227020?hash=item4172487b4c


6ES7810-8CC07-4YA7


> SIMATIC S7,STEP7 SW F. STUDENTS STEP7 PROFESSIONAL EDITION 2004 TRIAL LICENSE FUER 365 TAGE, E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN 2000 PROF. / WIN XP PROF. REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7


11 Jahre alte Step7 V5.3, 365Tage-Trial-Lizenz auf 3,5" Diskette




> Das hier wäre dann ein entsprechendes Kabel mit den richtigen Steckern?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-6XV1...l-Lange-13m-/111158306433?hash=item19e18d2681


Wenigstens 1 Stecker sollte mit "Huckepack"-PG-Buchse sein (z.B. 6ES7972-0BB..-0XA0), oder man braucht einen dritten Stecker (ggf. mit Gender-Changer) um mit dem Sniffer-PC auf den Profibus zu kommen.


Wie soll der Hacker auf den (simulierten?) Profibus kommen?

Harald


----------



## volker (24 August 2015)

doch. mit s7 projektierst du 2 ethernetfähige cpu's. eine als master, die andere als slave. mit plcsim könntest du diese simulieren. und auch untereinander kommunizieren lassen.

bei s7-lite ist plc-sim nicht dabei. das müsstest du extra installieren. dafür brauchst du eine lizenz


----------



## ChristophD (24 August 2015)

volker schrieb:


> doch. mit s7 projektierst du 2 ethernetfähige cpu's. eine als master, die andere als slave. mit plcsim könntest du diese simulieren. und auch untereinander kommunizieren lassen.
> 
> bei s7-lite ist plc-sim nicht dabei. das müsstest du extra installieren. dafür brauchst du eine lizenz



Das dürfte meines Wissens nach aber nur die S7 Kommunikation betreffen, eine I/O Kommunikation geht damit nicht, schon gar nicht über PROFIBUS.


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2015)

AlexSc schrieb:


> ich brauche:
> [...]
> - Einen beliebigen PROFIBUS Slave
> 
> Da wäre meine Frage, was sich als Slave eignet? Ein einfacher Temperatursensor wäre ja denkbar


Das sollte schon ein komplexer Slave mit Eingängen und Ausgängen sein, sollte Parametrier-Datensätze und Diagnosedaten unterstützen und Prozessalarm und Diagnosealarm und DP-V1. Ein Frequenzumrichter wäre empfehlenswert. Die Funktionalität eventuell auf mehrere Slaves verteilen.

Ich würde in den Profibus auch ein HMI-Panel mit DP-Direkttasten einfügen (z.B. OP177/270/277, MP277 Key, ...), damit sich die Analysesoftware nicht langweilt  und damit man einfach sich ändernden Profibusverkehr erzeugen kann.

Von einer Simulation des Profibusses halte ich nichts. Da bekommt die Analysesoftware nur definierte Laborbedingungen und wird später am echten Profibus wahrscheinlich scheitern.

Harald


----------



## AlexSc (24 August 2015)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Frequenzumrichter als Slave?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SEW-MOVIDRIV...PROFIBUS-DP-/171895897132?hash=item2805cb3c2c


----------



## erdmann (24 August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, was Du eigentlich erreichen willst.


----------



## AlexSc (27 August 2015)

Hi,

und nochmal:
ich möchte Kommunikation zwischen einem Master und einem Slave via PROFIBUS so hinbekommen, dass ich die Rohdaten, welche dabei übertragen werden, mitschneiden kann. Die Hardware und die Umsetzung sollte möglichst kostengünstig sein.


----------



## erdmann (28 August 2015)

Hallo,

Du willst also letztendlich das Gleiche bauen, was ich vor ein paar Jahren auch schonmal 
gebaut habe - einen Profibus- Analyzer. 

mfg
Erdmann


----------



## ducati (29 August 2015)

@Erdmann: Du musst Dir auch diesen Thread mit durchlesen: http://www.sps-forum.de/feldbusse/77859-verstaednisfragen-zu-profibus.html

dann verstehst Du u.U. was er machen will.

Gruß.


----------



## AlexSc (7 September 2015)

Hi Leute,

Geld wird nun gestellt und benötigt wird jetzt nur noch eine vollständige Liste der Hardware. Leider sind ca 50% der Teile, die ich über ebay und sonst was gefunden habe mittlerweile verkauft, also geht's wieder von vorne los.
Ein WinXP Rechner ist natürlich kein Problem, den seh ich mal als gegeben an.
Mein Vorgehen:
Als nächstes benötige ich dann vom PC aus eine Profibus Schnittstelle, was über eine Siemens CP 5611 gemacht werden könnte. Verbunden wird diese dann mit einer Siemens Simatic S7 300 CPU.
Jetzt zum Slave. Da es nur um irgendwelche Testdaten geht, die man leicht verändern kann, dachte ich an einen Temparatursensor. Mit der SPS wollte ich dann als Sensorschnittstelle einen Siemens Sitrans TH100 anschließen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, dann wird an den Sitrans ein PT100 Sensor angeschlossen (z.B. http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-100-200-C-Kabellaenge-3-m-Fuehlerbreite-6-mm ). Reicht es, diese Geräte miteinander zu verkabeln? Also PC mit CP5611 <-> SPS <-> Sitrans <-> Sensor ?

Nochmals sorry fürs hundertste Nachfragen und danke für jede Hilfe.

LG,
Alex


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2015)

Hi,

hast du mal in die Anleitung zum TH100 geschaut? Wenn nicht dann tue dies bitte denn dann wirst du feststellen das da nixe ist mit PROFIBUS DP.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (7 September 2015)

Habs shcon gesehen und gehofft, dass das Problem vllt. irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Computer automatisch gelöst wird... Schade.

Ok, angenommen ich finde ein entsprechendes Gerät, das auch Profibus kann. Wäre die Sammlung DANN vollständig?


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2015)

Hi,

Stecker und Leitungen fehlen noch in der Auflistung.
Ich würde sagen am einfachsten wird eine ET200M plus Input/output Baugruppe sein, das dürfte auch recht einfach zu besorgen sein.
Hast du den abgeklärt das du die Sachen über Ebay beziehst? Nicht das du hinterher dem Geld nachjagst weil keine Rechnung/Händler oder so.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## AlexSc (7 September 2015)

ET 200 M schreibe ich mit auf die Liste.
Was meinst du genau mit IO Baugruppe bzw. kannst du ein gutes Gerät empfehlen?

Zur den Steckern/Leitungen:

von PC zu SPS: ein Kabel mit jeweils Profibus Steckern, z.B. das:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-6XV1...l-Lange-13m-/111158306433?hash=item19e18d2681

Wie sieht es mit dem Rest aus?
Die ET 200 M wird einfach in die SPS "eingesteckt"?


----------



## ChristophD (7 September 2015)

ET200M ist ein Busanschaltungsmodul (Interface Module) um eben I/O Baugruppen der S7-300 dezentral über PROFIBUS oder PROFINET anzubinden, je nach dem was man bracuht.
I/O Baugruppen können dann alle aus dem Spektrum der S7-300 sein (DI, DO, AI, AO).

Irgendwie finde ich es komisch das du absolut keine Eigeninitiative zeigst, da kriegste ständig Hinweise und Begriffe aber nachschlagen tust du nix.


----------



## AlexSc (7 September 2015)

Naja, ich bekomme Erklärungen in Fachchinesisch, frage nach ob ich das richtig verstanden habe und die Antwort kommt in Fachchinesisch. Webseiten wie Siemens sagen zur ET 200 M
"Die ET 200M ist das  modulare Peripheriegerät für den Schaltschrank bei hochkanaligen  Anwendungen. Es stehen Ihnen verschiedene Interfacemodule zum Anschluss  an PROFINET oder PROFIBUS zur Verfügung"
super...
Andere Informationsquellen sind schwer zu finden. Eine wirkliche Einführung mit einfachen Begriffserklärungen gibt es nicht. Und Aussagen wie "ET 200 M ist ein Busanschaltungsmodul" bringen mir als Außenstehendem auch absolut nichts. 

Eine S7 300 hab ich doch nun schon auf meiner Liste oder nicht?
Das ist auch schon öfter passiert. Ich wollte wissen, ob die Hardwareliste für meine Bestellung vollständig ist.
Als Ergänzung bekomme ich "du brauchst noch eine ET200M", soweit so gut.
Jetzt schreibst du I/O Baugruppen können aus dem Spektrum der S7-300 sein, was so klingt als bräuchte ich noch mehr. Jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was du damit meinst.

Ja, ich weiß wie noobig ich hier Fragen stelle und bin zu tiefstem Dank verpflichtet, dass ich nicht längst wegen dummer Fragen geblockt wurde. Leider wasr nicht geplant, so tief in die Materie gehen zu müssen und ich stehe etwas unter Zeitdruck. Am besten wäre es eben, die Hardware zusammenzu basteln und mich dann wieder auf meine eigene Software konzentrieren zu können.

LG


----------



## thomass5 (8 September 2015)

Ich verfolge deine beiden Threds nun schon eine Weile nebenher. Zu Beginn dachtenich oh cool. Mittlerweile irritieren mich Aussagen wie " leider war nicht geplant , so tief in die Materie gehen zu müssen" verbunden mit der Intention den Profibus bis ins letzte zu analysieren und Anomalien zu erkennen.... Such dir bitte jemand der dir persönlich in 10 min bei einem Kaffee mal die Grundlagen dazu erläutert. Dies sollte schon reichen...

PS: In welchem PLZ-Raum bist du unterwegs? Ich trinke gern Kaffee.


----------



## AlexSc (8 September 2015)

Ein Netzwerkprotokoll zu verstehen und aufzuschlüsseln ist wohl etwas gänzlich anderes, als ein Industrie-Netz selbst aufzusetzen... Ich verstehe das Problem hier ehrlich gesagt nicht, andauernd höre ich "joa das brauchst du noch" und "das könntest du auch nehmen" oder "ja dann reicht es doch wenn du noch soetwas dazu nimmst" aber auf meine ursprüngliche Frage nach einer Liste von Hardware, so dass ich meinem Chef sagen kann "kauf das" bekomme ich keine Antwort.

Es geht doch in einem Forum darum, Hilfe zu bekommen und ja ich weiß selbst dass es nervig ist, wenn einer keine Ahnung hat und alles vorgekaut bekommen muss aber das Thema Hardware und vor allem das Thema "Einrichten eines PROFIBUS-DP Netzes" ist einfach nicht Zentrum meiner Arbeit. Hinzu kommt, dass die Lernkurve extrem flach ausfällt, da ich nunmal nicht mehr machen kann, als hier drüber zu reden und keine Möglichkeit habe, einfach etwas auszutesten.
Zusätzlich geht es in jedem zweiten Post darum, dass ich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung vom Stoff habe (was mittlerweile alle wissen) als um die eigentliche Frage.

Ich würde mich darum wirklich sehr über eine konkrete Antwort auf meine Frage freuen.

PLZ ist 407XX, Ecke Düsseldorf bzw. Langenfeld


----------



## erdmann (9 September 2015)

Hallo,

wenn man also ein ganz kleines Profibus-DP Netz aufbauen will, dass aus einem 
Master (einem normalen Master Klasse 1) und einem Slave (der Vereinfachung halber 
einem DP-V0 Slave) besteht, dann nimmt man dazu Baugruppen des Herstellers, 
der Profibus-DP erfunden hat.
Also im einfachsten Fall eine Simatic CPU 31x-DP als Master, 
in der Konfiguration des Masters werden alle Sonderfunktionen wie Uhrzeitsynchron, 
Datensatzrouting etc. ausgeschaltet. Dazu reicht auch eine CPU313C-DP oder eine ähnliche kleine CPU.
Und einen Slave aus dem gleichen Hause, also vorzugsweise eine ET200(M, S, oder was auch immer)
ALLE DP-Slaves sind als DP-V0 Slaves einsetzbar. 
Es ist auch eine weitere CPU31x-DP als Slave möglich.
Um Abhängigkeiten von Herstellern und GSD- Stress auszuschalten, also auch von Siemens.
Dazu braucht man dann eine Software, mit der man die gewählte CPU konfigurieren kann, also eine 
nicht zu alte Step7- Version; wobei hier 5 Jahre nicht als zu alt gilt.
Ansonsten brauchen wir noch eine Leitungsverbindung zwischen diesen beiden Teilnehmern.
Dazu verwendet man serienmässige Profibus-Stecker als dem Hause Siemens oder auch von 
anderen Herstellern - das ist ziemlich egal.
Wenn die Leitungslänge zwischen den Steckern nur einige Meter lang ist, müssen wir auch kein 
echtes Profibuskabel verwenden, das geht auch ohne weiteres mit irgendeinem Klingeldraht, 
vorausgesetzt, wir beschränken uns auf < 1MBaud.
Wenn wir das Ganze dann mit einem Rechner beobachten wollen, dann brauchen wir:
Eine RS485 Schnittstelle an diesem Rechner;
Anschaltung über CP56xx ist möglich und arbeitet mit Amprolizer. Alle anderen arbeiten nicht 
mit Amprolizer.
Anschaltung mit anderen RS485 Schnittstellen ist möglich, muss aber gesondert programmiert 
werden. Mit am Markt erhältlichen Schnittstellen ist Betrieb bis 3MBit möglich bei vollem
Telegrammmitschnitt.

mfg 
Erdmann


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2015)

erdmann schrieb:


> in der Konfiguration des Masters werden alle Sonderfunktionen wie Uhrzeitsynchron,
> Datensatzrouting etc. ausgeschaltet.


Da AlexSc eine Profibus-Überwachung entwickeln will, die bei bösen, ungewöhnlichen und unbekannten Busaktivitäten Alarm schlagen soll, ist es eher sinnvoll, für die Analyse alles zu aktivieren was vorkommen kann.

Harald


----------



## AlexSc (9 September 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung.

313C DP:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/151792091113?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=106

ET 200 S:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...!!g!!&ef_id=VW-5MAAABQAsGBj0:20150909105419:s

Zur Software:
Ein Vorredner hatte hier mal einen Link zu einer S7 Lite Software bereitgestellt. Diese war kostenlos verfügbar. Reicht das aus?

PCI-Karte:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/121575775060?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=106

Amprolyzer:
http://siemens-ag-amprolyzer.software.informer.com/3.2/ würde ich mir von hier downloaden.

Stecker (davon bräuchte ich dann 4, jeweils 2 zwischen PC und SPS sowie SPS und Slave?) :
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...OFIBAXSC-Phoenix-Contact-Inhalt-1-St?ref=list

Kabel (davon 2?):
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...1103060-050-WAGO-Inhalt-1-St?ref=searchDetail

Das wäre jetzt meine Liste. Sieht das gut aus?


----------



## ChristophD (9 September 2015)

Hi,

die CPU würde reichen.
ET200S ist nur das Digitalmodule, da fehlt dann noch die Busanschaltung, das Powermodul und die Grundmodule in die dann diese verlinkte I/O Karte gesteckt wird.
Dann lieber eine Et200L da ist alles dran (http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...ens-ET200L-6ES7193-1CH10-0XA0-24-VDC?ref=list)

Das verlinkte Kabel ist konfektioniert mit nem M12 Stecker, brauchst du nicht -> abschneiden.
Der Stecker aus dem Link schaut soweit ok aus.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## erdmann (9 September 2015)

Hallo,

ET200S:
Siehe Beitrag von ChristophD; Für eine komplette ET200S braucht man:
 - genau eine Busanschaltung IM151
 - mindestens ein Powermodul sowie zugehörigem Sockelmodul
 - mindestens ein Signalmodul sowie Sockelmodul, wobei Signalmodule als 
   DI oder DO und Sockelmodule nur in VEs zu je 5 Stück geliefert werden.

Zur Software:
Step7 Lite wird wohl nicht gehen, unterstützt gemäß Beschreibung nur zentrale Peripherie, 
keine dezentrale Peripherie (DP).

Stecker:
Es reichen 3 Stück; Die Leitung wir durchgeschliffen. Jeder Teilnehmer hat ja nur eine
Buchse für Profibus. Die Stecker haben 2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten für je eine zweiadrige Leitung 
mit bis zu ca. 1 mm².

Kabel:
Kann man nehmen und Stecker abschneiden.

mfg Erdmann


----------



## AlexSc (10 September 2015)

Guten Morgen,

also statt der ET200S die ET200L aus Christophs Beitrag. Auf eBay finde ich Step7 Software ab 2010 für mindestens 1000 Euro, die 2007er Version läge bei ca 400 Euro. Tut es die billigere auch?

Zum Stecker: Was meinst du mit durchgeschliffen?

Liebe Grüße und Danke an alle!
Alex


----------



## ChristophD (10 September 2015)

Hi,

Durchgeschliffen bedeutet das du in einem Stecker 2 Kabel einführst.
Bei den von Dir gezeigten Stecker ist keine PG Buchse du kannst also nicht 2 Stecker hintereinander auf die Profibus Schnitstelle stecken.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ducati (10 September 2015)

Es gibt ja noch die Step7 Trial Version für 14 Tage bzw. Die Rental Version für 50 Stunden...

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/5000153?tree=CatalogTree

Aber da bin ich schon mal gespannt, wer dem TE hier den Step7-Grundkurs gibt...

Gruß.

PS: scheinbar ist die ganze SPS-Welt doch nicht so einfach


----------

